# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  صـــور إعـــدام المجرم الذي

## حلاالكون

*اللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّد*










أخيرا ً تم إلقاء القبض على المجرم الذي كان يتعمـّد إخافة الفتيات




وقد حـُكم عليه بالإعدام شنـقـا ً 
إتطمنوا يا بنااااااااااااااات .. المجرم خلاص مااااااااااااااااات  
صورة المجرم بالأسفل ، وهو مشنوق ومعلق بحبل المشنقة 
[*يرجى من ضعاف القلوب عدم النزول للأسفل ومشاهدة صورة المجرم* 






تـحـذيـر 


- 


تـحـذيـر 





 












تـحـذيـر 







تـحـذيـر 
[] 



ههههههههههههههههههههه شرايكم :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

قطععععععععععع صرصور ههههههههههههههه

----------


## آهات حنونه

وييييييييييييييييييييييييع

افتكت العالم منه هههههه

يسلمو

----------


## بدر الشرقية

*هههه*
*شكل الل سواها يحقد على الصراصير عدل*
*تسلمي حلا الكون على الطرفة الحلوة*
*تحياتي الحارة......*

----------


## النظره البريئه

وييييييييييييييييييييييع
اكره شيء عندي
لاعت جبدي من هالصوره
وييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
يعوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## مضراوي

هههههههههههه
يسلموا على الصوره 
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## thefactor

خخخخخخخخخخ
يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههه يسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## حلاالكون

*دلال بنت دلع* 
*
بحرالعجائب 

بدر الشرقية 

النظره البريئه 
مضراوي 

thefactor 
خادمة المجتبى 
يسلمووووو على المروررررر والتعليق لاعدم مرورك









*

----------


## ward roza <3

*هههههههههه*

*بس وش هالوساخه* 

*وييييييييع <<<< اوه يالرقيقة انتي*

----------


## الباسمي

هههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههه أحسنت حاجة سويتهأ أنك لعت شبد البنات

----------


## باقة ورد

وييييييييييييييع 
بس يابنات لاتفرحوا واجد أني سمعت إن عائلة 
الصراصير وااااااجد 
بعد يومين بطلعو عشان ينتقموا منكم 
هههههههه

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

ويلي ههههههههههههه

مالت عليكم.. تخافو من صرور معفن توه اليوم خالعني في...(...........)..... القهر توني قاعد من الون واداخل

ما اشوف الا ابو الشوارب يرحب في في الـــ bar حقه خخخخخ انا من الخلعو رجعت نمت هههه

سلام..

----------


## مقصدي علوي

وووووووووووووووووع
والله لوعة كبدي ااااعع
شكرا على الطرح

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## نوور القمر

هههههههههههه

يسلموووو

----------


## ابو طارق

*حرام  يتمتم  اطفاله الذين  يعدووا بالملايين* 

*وسوف ينتقمون  وينتشروا  في الساحات* 

*للاحتجاج  وطلب الثأر* 

*استعدوا  لهم* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## قطعة سكر

وعووووووووووووووو
يع يع يعععععععععععععععع
ههههههههههههههه
وعععععععع
يسلووو ع تلويعت الجبد

----------

